# Northern lower opener



## bones74 (Oct 14, 2013)

Let's see pics and here how it was in your area


----------



## TNL (Jan 6, 2005)

Nice haul! Things still look pretty green up there. How was it compared to previous years?


----------



## jody bird (Jul 3, 2015)

In Kalkaska very disappointed no birds, last two years were great, birds everywhere, saw maybe 4 since Thursday all private, anyone seeing the same? Also yes it is still green some color "no acorns"


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

Slow start and the geese were snobs, but once they came we were done in 40 minutes with our mallards. Gonna hit a pond for some wood ducks to hopefully finish out our limits this afternoon. 
View attachment 228207


----------



## Quack Addict (Aug 10, 2006)

jody bird said:


> In Kalkaska very disappointed no birds, last two years were great, birds everywhere, saw maybe 4 since Thursday all private, anyone seeing the same? Also yes it is still green some color "no acorns"


Our crew of 6 split into 2 groups and we managed a single wood duck this morning between all of us. I fired 1 shot and the other guys not many more. There was practically no ducks flying and the geese that were up were way up. Slowest opener (by far) I've seen in about 20 years hunting this spot.

The curious thing for me was the birds we did see weren't interested in the decoy spread.


----------



## BassKicker86 (Apr 9, 2015)

Pretty slow morning for us we had a dozen or so swimming in the spread before legal shooting time. By time we could shoot only one malard drake was left. Jumped it and took the first duck of our season. Added my first gadwall and we shot one woodie. Not many ducks in my area yet


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

One pinner, each of us missed a wood duck. We usually see about a dozen mallards and a 100 woodies at this spot, saw a mallard and maybe 30 woodies.

Tons of geese, both local and V's. Locals did not come back mid morning to roost. All day feed already?


----------



## JBooth (Sep 21, 2009)

Very few birds for me in presque isle county. The salmon were jumping in the decoys though. Big goose egg but we figured late morning spot and were right. As we picked up they started checking us out. Trying something else tomorrow


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

Awesome day. 6 of us killed 28 ducks and 3 geese. We all ganged up on a beaver pond tonight and had a fun wood duck shoot. All birds were retrieved by my 11 month old Tess and my buddies13 month old Dixie, both in their first season. Finished the day with venison back strap, ribeye steaks and Ollie oil pasta topped off with homemade apple pie fresh from the oven and vanilla ice cream on the side. I'm about to split at the sides. I think it's bed time. Gonna be another early morning. Good luck if ya get out! 
View attachment 228273

View attachment 228274

View attachment 228275


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

Oh I forgot. We did this one at home. We got a good chuckle outta it. 
View attachment 228281


----------



## shell waster (Nov 5, 2004)

Saw more hunters than ducks. Oh well that s hunting. We had 4 mallards buzz high and then 1 pinner come into the spread, got him. There was 3 groups all on this small lake, so like I said more hunters than ducks. Everyone was cordial and we had a cold one with the other hunters back at the camp site but all agreed duck numbers were way down.


----------



## hearyr09 (Oct 5, 2012)

Had a decent opener yesterday. Managed 4 woodies, hen mallard and a goose. Had someone literally set up 60 yards behind us... typical. Out today with high hopes! Good luck all


----------



## gooseblood82 (Oct 7, 2014)

hearyr09 said:


> Had a decent opener yesterday. Managed 4 woodies, hen mallard and a goose. Had someone literally set up 60 yards behind us... typical. Out today with high hopes! Good luck all


Sounds like Fletcher's ...I've had people set up so close I could here them fart


----------



## hearyr09 (Oct 5, 2012)

Lol! They were close enough I could hear them talking about duck dynasty and their newest gear from Walmart


----------



## beer and nuts (Jan 2, 2001)

3 woodies and a mallard. Good morning for me.


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

Shoulda coulda woulda had our geese. Still very happy with 8 and a mallard. My pup got over goose phobia in a hurry retrieving them all! One had some bling too. Smiles all around!!!

View attachment 228304


----------



## Jerry Lamb (Aug 3, 2015)

adam bomb said:


> Shoulda coulda woulda had our geese. Still very happy with 8 and a mallard. My pup got over goose phobia in a hurry retrieving them all! One had some bling too. Smiles all around!!!
> 
> View attachment 228304


We hunted AM and PM at a public marsh near Houghton Lake.
Ended up with 7 including the spectacular shot I made that turned out to be a Hooded Mergy. Bad bird numbers. Wood ducks down from Sept. 1. Hunter numbers average. First shots about 7:12AM.
Just a disappointment. Fired 11 rounds. We did get 2 woodcock and a grouse in the rain Friday.


----------



## lreigler (Dec 23, 2009)

We managed just one in the southern part of the middle zone. Birds didn't want to decoy, but did see a decent amount.


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

Jerry Lamb said:


> We hunted AM and PM at a public marsh near Houghton Lake.
> Ended up with 7 including the spectacular shot I made that turned out to be a Hooded Mergy. Bad bird numbers. Wood ducks down from Sept. 1. Hunter numbers average. First shots about 7:12AM.
> Just a disappointment. Fired 11 rounds. We did get 2 woodcock and a grouse in the rain Friday.


We shoulda had the geese. My buddy had 2 chances to seal the deal. Called in a single and a 3 pack. Whiff city lol...of well. 

Duck numbers were great where we hunted. Lots of mallards and wood ducks and geese. We even acquired some new spots today. I may have to head north and leave the chaos of Z3 for northern michigan next weekend. My pup did great and that's all I care. So happy with her right now


----------



## hearyr09 (Oct 5, 2012)

Not many mallards around where I am this year, kind of disappointing compared to last year. I think it could be due to the fact that some idiots were out there the past two nights shooting till 7:30-7:45... needless to say I reported them. Hopefully they get busted. Idiots...


----------

